# What sort of Frog is this?



## hugsta (Sep 6, 2004)

I'm not very knowledgable on frogs and a mate sent me this piccie of two frogs. I have no reference books on froggies so I can't cross reference anything. 
They are both the same species but one is considerably lighter in colour. Male and female perhaps?????

The photo was taken in the Eastwood area in Sydney.

If someone could help us out with their identification it would be appreciated.

Daz :lol:


----------



## Springherp (Sep 6, 2004)

perons tree frog, my guess Daz.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2004)

Yeah Litoria Peronii


----------



## insectovor (Sep 6, 2004)

*frog ID*

Litoria peronii


----------



## africancichlidau (Sep 6, 2004)

looks like a hybrid to me


----------



## hugsta (Sep 6, 2004)

So these guys are common to the Sydney area then.


----------



## instar (Sep 6, 2004)

Either litoria peronii or litoria latopalmata both come within the range i think, descriptions of color and markings on back of thighs very similar. refrenced from "A feild guide to frogs of australia ~ Martyn Robinson 

seems to be missing the lateral stripe mentioned in latopalmata though. can be damn hard to id a frog from a pic. shots from all angles would help heaps, that way you can reconcile various markings, webbing on toes etc. good idea with thelegspread shot.


----------



## Alexahnder (Sep 6, 2004)

Yeah it is definatly a peronii......the bright legs are very typical of peronii.


----------



## hugsta (Sep 6, 2004)

There common name is Perons tree frog is it??

Does anyone know why the difference in colours?? M and F perhaps!!!


----------



## instar (Sep 6, 2004)

Color can vary for many reasons, temp, humidity, mood, general health, camoflage too. My female cearula is usually a bit darker than the male tho.


----------



## hugsta (Sep 6, 2004)

Cool, he found them in his backyard and is trying to set up an outdoor enclosure for some local herps and wants to get the frogs to stay and breed naturally in his back yard. Wants to keep it as natural as possible for the little guys.


----------



## instar (Sep 6, 2004)

sounds good huggy, not enuff of that imo, too much concrete, paving and bareshorn lawn, and not native plants used in our yards imo.

Does anyone know if results from the "wild watch " project have been published??


----------



## hugsta (Sep 6, 2004)

I totally agre Inny, I plan to make my outdoor enclosure as natural as possible as well. Unfortunately I can't have plants that attract bees as I am allergic. But none the less I want it to resemble the herps habitats that will be in the enclosures.


----------



## Hickson (Sep 7, 2004)

You're allergic to bees? You should have checked out the Native Bee stand at the Expo.


Hix


----------



## hugsta (Sep 7, 2004)

Yeh I had a look at that and signed the partition right under your name right after you........LOL :wink:


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 7, 2004)

hugsta said:


> Yeh I had a look at that and signed the partition right under your name right after you........LOL :wink:


Why did you write on the wall?


I Think you mean petition 

And the peroni I've seen from the gold coast area lacked the orange hind leg markings.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2004)

Fuscus said:


> Why did you write on the wall?
> 
> I Think you mean petition



"For a good time call Hugsta bear, all sorts, anyway, anytime... 1800 BARELOVE"


----------



## hugsta (Sep 7, 2004)

Oh yeah, that too. :lol:


----------



## hugsta (Sep 7, 2004)

LMFAO Shermy. You should have seen what Hix wrote. LOL


----------



## herptrader (Sep 7, 2004)

hugsta said:


> Unfortunately I can't have plants that attract bees as I am allergic. But none the less I want it to resemble the herps habitats that will be in the enclosures.



Sounds like you need plants to attract bee eaters ;-)

Native Bees do not tend to sting.

Trader and I have now almost completely removed the exotic plants from our garden. We aim for native plants with small flowers which, in theory at least, attract the small native birds.

This is my century post 

I might start a thread on attracting herps to one's garden.


----------



## instar (Sep 7, 2004)

Just on that note, does anyone how to attract bats to your garden, i.e what plants trees etc. Dont really want to leave out fruit etc as i prefer a natural attractant (seasonal fruiting natives perhaps) I really like Bats i think they get a bad rap as "creepy" much like snakes.


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 7, 2004)

Bats tend to be seasonal. Any fruit tree will attract fruit bats if they are around. Mangoes are best. Don't park a car under a fruiting mango tree unless the only other alternative is parking under a lamp post with roosting pelicans, bat guano doesn't smell of fish oil and bats tend not to aim for open windows. Also flowering gums will attract blossom bats. Flowering gums also attract insects which may attract insectivores bats.


----------



## instar (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks Fuscus! :wink:


----------

